# Bald is Beautiful



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Well here's Miss Nyla, balder than ever but still just as cute as she was with hair. She's had several raw meals of bony chicken and she eats it like a pro and pooped a perfect little poo earlier today so we're off to a great start. :thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what a beautiful face and those ears....

how can you not love this dog? 

i'm glad you're getting off to such a great start.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Bless that little bald body! She is adorable. And the look in her eye makes me really believe that she'll be leaping all over your house any minute.

if her hair doesn't grow back, you can put her on petfinder as a hairless chihuahua.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Bald certainly is beautiful, at least for this little girl! She is just precious! And hey... people tell me all the time (when I complain about how my hair is too straight), "Hey, a lot of people PAY to have hair as straight as yours!" Well... A LOT of people pay a lot of money to have a hairless tiny dog as cute as her


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

AHHHHHH

I want her


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

She has the most expressive face........awwwwwww! With those eyes to draw you in it's no wonder you don't really notice the lack of hair. What a doll!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Such a little cutie, she could be Ziva's twin lol! Except the hair she reminds me a lot of my little Ziva girl.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You know I want her too and never been a fan of Min Pins. But what a cutie! It's great she is doing so well. Donna you must be an angel.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Herzo said:


> You know I want her too and never been a fan of Min Pins. But what a cutie! It's great she is doing so well. Donna you must be an angel.


I have 2 Min Pins and believe me, they'll test the patience of a saint! This girl so tiny compared to my 2 and is even way smaller than my Chihuahuas. None of my dogs can keep up with her and she can absolutely fly around the entire yard in seconds flat. Her nickname is Speedy and she has an insane amount of energy. It doesn't really show in the photos but she's way too thin so hopefully she won't lose any weight in the transition period. All her bones show and it's just because she's so high energy and at the shelter she just didn't eat. She completely approves of her new diet though and has no problem chomping it down. If she keeps doing really well I'm gonna add some Missing Link or the seeds that have been discussed on another thread. Gotta get some hair on this girl or she's gonna freeze this winter!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

f


Donna Little said:


> I have 2 Min Pins and believe me, they'll test the patience of a saint! This girl so tiny compared to my 2 and is even way smaller than my Chihuahuas. None of my dogs can keep up with her and she can absolutely fly around the entire yard in seconds flat. Her nickname is Speedy and she has an insane amount of energy. It doesn't really show in the photos but she's way too thin so hopefully she won't lose any weight in the transition period. All her bones show and it's just because she's so high energy and at the shelter she just didn't eat. She completely approves of her new diet though and has no problem chomping it down. If she keeps doing really well I'm gonna add some Missing Link or the seeds that have been discussed on another thread. Gotta get some hair on this girl or she's gonna freeze this winter!


OMG maybe I need to adopt her to get someone who can keep up with my Ziva.....crazy nutjob that she is. This dog sounds like her long lost twin....seriously! LOL! Try some melatonin as well. The dose is: 1 mg per 11 pounds per day, and it has helped Zoey with hair loss. Ziva is one of the MOST high energy dogs I have EVER seen....seriously can go for an hour long walk and STILL be bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> f
> 
> OMG maybe I need to adopt her to get someone who can keep up with my Ziva.....crazy nutjob that she is. This dog sounds like her long lost twin....seriously! LOL! Try some melatonin as well. The dose is: 1 mg per 11 pounds per day, and it has helped Zoey with hair loss. Ziva is one of the MOST high energy dogs I have EVER seen....seriously can go for an hour long walk and STILL be bouncing off the walls.



i'm putting her in the shipping box right now. All I need is your address. I'll throw a couple of pieces of chicken in with her and she should be fine til she gets 
there. :heh:
If you can get hair back on her she can be Ziva'a crazy twin. If not, at least you won't have another dog shedding in your house. Sounds like a win-win!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

awww I love her ears! She just looks so happy to be alive....she doesn't care that she's bald!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Aww... she's sweet! Every time I see a little dog like that I get the urge for a tiny dog. We used to babysit Shade's 'sister' , a 2 pound chihuahua puppy before my son and his girlfriend broke up and Shade was just soooo good with tiny dogs. I keep thinking I need to get him another tiny dog to curl up with and play with (and for me to dress up!). 


Yeah right ......we already got Shade as a playmate for Rocky and so we'll have to get another dog as a playmate for Shade, then we'll get another dog to keep Chelsy company so she's not left out ...... I've got tons of reasons why I need more dogs!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> Aww... she's sweet! Every time I see a little dog like that I get the urge for a tiny dog. We used to babysit Shade's 'sister' , a 2 pound chihuahua puppy before my son and his girlfriend broke up and Shade was just soooo good with tiny dogs. I keep thinking I need to get him another tiny dog to curl up with and play with (and for me to dress up!).
> 
> 
> Yeah right ......we already got Shade as a playmate for Rocky and so we'll have to get another dog as a playmate for Shade, then we'll get another dog to keep Chelsy company so she's not left out ...... I've got tons of reasons why I need more dogs!


Hmmm, that may be a big part of my problem. I brought Briana home as a friend for Madison but she was just TOO much for her so I brought Bailey home to play with Briana. My Chi Cricket (that has passed away) needed a buddy so I got Toby. When she died then Toby needed another friend so Angel was chosen for him but they didn't play together. So Lily was brought in as a friend for Angel, then when Karma came along she ended up getting Camden. Then Sabrina took over as buddy to Karma and now Camden may need another friend... I'm so confused....:wacko:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Hmmm, that may be a big part of my problem. I brought Briana home as a friend for Madison but she was just TOO much for her so I brought Bailey home to play with Briana. My Chi Cricket (that has passed away) needed a buddy so I got Toby. When she died then Toby needed another friend so Angel was chosen for him but they didn't play together. So Lily was brought in as a friend for Angel, then when Karma came along she ended up getting Camden. Then Sabrina took over as buddy to Karma and now Camden may need another friend... I'm so confused....:wacko:


it's a slippery slope isn't it?

when i lived in philly, i had that same philosophy and ended up with 10 dogs....each, a year apart. sigh.

could you tell me again? is this how she came to you? bald? or did she start losing her hair after she got to you? or was she losing her hair and just keeps losing her hair? man, that's a mouthful LOL


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> it's a slippery slope isn't it?
> *Yes it is!*
> 
> when i lived in philly, i had that same philosophy and ended up with 10 dogs....each, a year apart. sigh.
> ...


She belongs to the Clayton Co Humane Society and she came to them with some hair loss. I'm not entirely sure but I think this is why the owners turned her in. They couldn't figure out what was wrong and didn't have the $$ to keep exploring it. I used to volunteer at CCHS and still occasionally foster for them. 
Over the last 6 months it's just continued to fall out and they've done extensive testing to figure out how to fix it. When she came to my house a few months ago she was here for about a month. I thought that maybe if she was in a home setting, not a stressful shelter setting, it would start coming back in. But she lost more while she was here so even though I'm sure stress doesn't help, it wasn't a main cause. So she'll be here til whenever and we'll do what we can to help it come back or get her a great home as a bald little adorable dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Is she healthy otherwise? Hopefully, she will be like Snorkels and start growing it back. 

I've come to terms with the fact that Rebel just isn't going to grow hair back. But other than having to wear sweaters alot, it's really been no issue except strangers sometimes think he has mange or some other disease.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Is she healthy otherwise? Hopefully, she will be like Snorkels and start growing it back.
> 
> I've come to terms with the fact that Rebel just isn't going to grow hair back. But other than having to wear sweaters alot, it's really been no issue except strangers sometimes think he has mange or some other disease.


She seems healthy as a horse in all other areas. If none grows back I guess she'll be wearing a lot of clothes too.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Send her to meeeeee


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> Send her to meeeeee


you keep saying things like that, and you'll end up with ten dogs LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I will in fact, be a dog hoarder some day.


But they will have great care.

Seriously, I want a farm someday, with a giant herd of dogs. A motley crew of all sorta of canines!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

meggels said:


> I will in fact, be a dog hoarder some day.
> *Isn't it good to have a clear goal in life?* :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, then I'm putting her in a shipping box for you with a couple of pieces of chicken to eat. She's wearing a sweater now so will hopefully stay warm enough until she arrives. We'll get you started on your goal as a hoarder. There's no time like the present!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I seriously am such a sucker for a sad case. 

She can share chicken necks with Murphman!


There was a 16 year old chi at an adoption event a few weeks ago named Friday. I felt so bad for it. Owner had died, then it ended up in a foster home. Granted, thank god it's in a foster home, but I just felt so bad for it. Just sat in a bed with a sweater on an was so laid back (though at 16, I would think it would be lol). I was about to adopt that little baby and give it the best home until his time to leave this earth came.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> i'm putting her in the shipping box right now. All I need is your address. I'll throw a couple of pieces of chicken in with her and she should be fine til she gets
> there. :heh:
> If you can get hair back on her she can be Ziva'a crazy twin. If not, at least you won't have another dog shedding in your house. Sounds like a win-win!


Don't tempt me..... :biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

It's a little chilly here and this tiny girl is SOOOO cold. She's sitting in my office chair with a blanket, shirt on, and a microwavable warming thing around her. She's so freakin' cute! 
She's been eating raw now for almost 2 weeks and is doing great. She's had no problem so far adjusting and I've already given her a couple of tiny pieces of beef in the middle of the day as a snack and all is still well. She's also gained the tiniest bit of weight already and that makes me very happy. :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> It's a little chilly here and this tiny girl is SOOOO cold. She's sitting in my office chair with a blanket, shirt on, and a microwavable warming thing around her. She's so freakin' cute!
> She's been eating raw now for almost 2 weeks and is doing great. She's had no problem so far adjusting and I've already given her a couple of tiny pieces of beef in the middle of the day as a snack and all is still well. She's also gained the tiniest bit of weight already and that makes me very happy. :biggrin:


My goodness she's cute. Her ears are bigger than her buddy's ears!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So my little bald friend went back to the specialist today to be rechecked. I didn't go along because I have 15 dogs at my house right now and am a bit crazy....
Anyhoo, the vet looked her over and asked the shelter employee that took her if she was still being fed the prescription food they sent home with her. (It's still sitting in my garage.) She lied and said she assumed so but hadn't really asked. Then the vet asked a few more questions about what she was eating and Wilma said she was getting the impression the vet knew she wasn't telling the truth. Then she asked what I feed my dogs and Wilma told her she thought my guys ate Blue Buffalo. The vet said she liked that food and when Nyla finishes her prescription food she can be switched to that. 
Oddly enough even though she hasn't grown any hair back yet the vet couldn't go on enough about how much better she looks. Wilma said she just kept saying how healthy and smooth her skin is and is no longer flaky. Must be because she's in a home and out of the shelter. Yeah, that's it. Has nothing to do with raw food....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

15 dogs? you are, my dear, a saint.

i'm so glad, though, that prescription dog food did the trick...you run now to get that blue buffalo 

just kidding. 

this is such good news.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> 15 dogs? you are, my dear, a saint.
> 
> i'm so glad, though, that prescription dog food did the trick...you run now to get that blue buffalo
> 
> ...


Saint, lunatic, same thing right??


----------

